# Timberwolves exploring Andrew Wiggins for Kyrie Irving with "incredible seriousness",



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

https://twitter.com/MinnySportsTalk/status/890225637226672129

Should the Cavs take this trade?


----------

